# 1936 Columbia Superb A9tb



## Barkeep (Jul 15, 2016)

About to buy this one but was curious if its a superb, whats original, and what is with the small truss behind the headtube?


----------



## Barkeep (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Jul 15, 2016)

Great bike!  That's a tall model and has a special tank


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 15, 2016)

Is it dark blue or black?


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Barkeep (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks! Looks like we helped each other out tonight... 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 15, 2016)

lol...I just gave a Schwinn to the daughter.  The son may get the next one, but he's wanting a beater BMX.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Jul 20, 2016)

What a great bike..hit me up if it is for sale jay@porschepunx.com


----------



## Barkeep (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks! Wont be here for a couple  weeks but I will post pics upon arrival.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Barkeep (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Barkeep (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Barkeep (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Barkeep (Aug 3, 2016)

Is this model A9TB? Any info would be greatly appreciated as I'm coming up with a few models similar but not the exact same. Will be here in about a week so I will have the serial then... Paging Mr. Columbia!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 4, 2016)

First catalog image is 1936 and second is 1937. In 38 Columbia went to the Cheese Grater Style chain guard so I don't think it is that late. Same chain guard in 1935 but different frames so not that either. Notice different tail reflector than this bike in 36. Probably a 37 B19T. Even if serial number shows a late 36 manufacture it still could be a 37 model. The fork struts are 37 or later as well if you notice the style change. 

I had one of these myself years ago that I got from a Columbia employee named Charlie Couch. The story he told was the extra support on the frame was put there for extra strength. The story he told was while working at the Columbia factory his younger brother had a paper route and had broken frames on a couple of different bikes.  Charlie said he had this bike specially made with the extra frame brace for strength. A few years later the younger brother went to war and was killed in action. The bike sat in Charlie's attic from that point until the early 1980's when my father and I pried the bike off the floor of his barn attic as the old tires had melted to the floor. That bike came from the factory without a tank. See first picture. 

I know now that the story of the brace was incorrect as many Columbia's had it. The reason for it may still hold some credibility as I don't see the tank needing the brace to mount to the bike.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 4, 2016)

Need better glasses.


----------



## Barkeep (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you so much for clearing tht up! Your wealth of knowledge is always impressive.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Barkeep (Aug 4, 2016)

The only differance is my fork is the chromium version. Also, could a kickstand rather than dropstand have been used from the factory?

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 4, 2016)

Barkeep said:


> The only differance is my fork is the chromium version. Also, could a kickstand rather than dropstand have been used from the factory?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk





I find the catalogs are more suggested models and small variations such as these are common. What really impresses me is when an original paint bike shows up and it is fitted out exactly like the catalog version in every detail.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 4, 2016)

It's very possible that your bike was made during the time of the models changing to the new year's models and that is why it has features from both years.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 4, 2016)

Here is a pic of my tall frame Syracuse by Westfield 1937


----------



## Barkeep (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you again MrColumbia... I agree with mine being mostly original albeit a transition time. Tripple3, great westfield! Is there n approx year the dropstand was not the norm for the columbias? Again Im only going on pics until it arrives but seems to look like its been there a long time. 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 4, 2016)

Did you get the Columbia yet?


----------



## Barkeep (Aug 4, 2016)

Not yet Robert... the bike shop thats boxing it sent me pictures. Im hoping ot ships out today or tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2016)

Nice bike. Can't wait to see it cleaned up.


----------



## stoney (Aug 5, 2016)

Nice bike, you gotta love those mid 30's loaded Columbia. Can't wait to see cleaned up. Congrats


----------



## Barkeep (Aug 10, 2016)

Bike arrived... minus the fork, headset, bearings, pedals, saddle, truss rods and truss rod bracket.... hopefully its in robertrileys box!

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Barkeep (Aug 12, 2016)

So missing parts on arrival as follows:
-headset
-fork bearings
-fork
-truss bracket
-truss rods
-saddle
-seat post
-pedals
Im very dissapointed... but have been cleaning anyways.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 12, 2016)

Sounds like the bike was shipped in two separate boxes.


----------



## Barkeep (Aug 12, 2016)

I spoke woih the person who boxed it as well as the owner and they are "sure" ot was all in one box when it left.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Barkeep (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Barkeep (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Barkeep (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 12, 2016)

Barkeep said:


> I spoke woih the person who boxed it as well as the owner and they are "sure" ot was all in one box when it left.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk




Damn, that really sucks!  Was there a big hole in the box?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 12, 2016)

Barkeep said:


>



You need to get some money back then....that's bs of the highest order...who did you get it from???..... and what was the name of the bike shop???...Definitely don't want them to pack any bikes for me

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2016)

With all of that missing I'd be asking for a total refund and a return shipping label. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 12, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> With all of that missing I'd be asking for a total refund and a return shipping label. V/r Shawn



+1

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barkeep (Aug 13, 2016)

Already had some things on the way for her so she will stay. Im going to make a rider and clean her up and hope my parts turn up while I hunt for replacements...


----------



## jacob9795 (Aug 13, 2016)

Barkeep said:


> Not yet Robert... the bike shop thats boxing it sent me pictures. Im hoping ot ships out today or tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk




WTF? Did you see any of these parts in the pics? Did the bike shop get the whole bike? There's something seriously wrong. That would put me on the warpath.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 13, 2016)

If you do decide to move forward with this project I could sell you this reproduction Fork for $40 shipped. The steering tube measures 7 7/8.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 13, 2016)

His fork looked bent anyways 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barkeep (Aug 13, 2016)

Little progress...


----------



## catfish (Aug 13, 2016)

Barkeep said:


> I spoke woih the person who boxed it as well as the owner and they are "sure" ot was all in one box when it left.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk




Did they ship via fedex? I shipped a whole bike in one box a few years ago, and only half of the bike showed up. About two weeks later, the I saw a fedex truck stop in front of my house. The guy ran out, and dropped the rest of the bike on my porch and drove off before I could get outside. The only thing that saved me from losing half of the bike, and the sale, was that I put my name and address on every part of the bike.  After about five hours on the phone, I got some no answers from fedex..... But they did come back and pick up the other half and over night it to the buyer.


----------



## stoney (Aug 13, 2016)

Sorry all this happened to you with such a great bike. I am with Shawn even though you are moving forward with the project. I would try to get some money back. Keep us posted with pics. I'm sure we are all hoping for the best for you.


----------



## Barkeep (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks guys, I am trying to stay posotive about ot as much as possible...
More clean up pics!


----------



## Barkeep (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Looking good--any luck on finding the missing parts? V/r Shawn


----------



## Barkeep (Aug 16, 2016)

Not yet but thanks to Bikewhoder, I have The Replacements on the way she will ride again!


----------



## Barkeep (Aug 22, 2016)

Need to replace some modern hardware with the correct stuff as well as hunt down a few more/ change to some correct parts but had to go for a spin!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2016)

Glad to see you got it together--looks good! V/r Shawn


----------

